# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape botting now?

## justrubes

I used to bot before EoC.
Since then, whats happened?
where the money in botting?
can anyone give me just a short run down of whats happening before i start doing my own digging?

just a general idea, some good links..

thanks guys

----------


## Dante

I know there is a lot of buy/sell in runescape on Sythe, another trade forum. You could check that out.

----------


## Augury13

check out OSbot.org It's a free runescape bot and there is a stupid amount of trading on there.

----------


## Pureskill

It's possible to bot without getting bans, but you must do it smart

----------

